# Clippers Hosting Kings:



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

VS









7:30 PM Tonight Pacific Standard Time on FSN Prime Ticket & AM 710

Should be an interesting matchup. I wonder if Barrett/Fazekas will get playing time once again and how Thornton will come back after last game, where he did well, minus the 10 turnovers​


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Second night of a back to back for the Kings, plus the Kings love to play to the level of their opponents, so it should be a close game.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

all i gotta say is, Al had 10 turnovers last game is this correct? 

wooah


----------



## shaunliv (Sep 12, 2005)

Peja Vu said:


> Second night of a back to back for the Kings, plus the Kings love to play to the level of their opponents, so it should be a close game.


i be happy with that kind of play cause my clipps like to play BELOW the level of their opponents!


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

6 minutes left in the game... Barrett & Fazekas haven't played even 1 minute... Josh Powell has 34 minutes... fire Mike Dunleavy?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Anyone at the game or watching on tv notice the guys from my old sumo club providing entertainment? Since I moved to Oceanside again, I havent been doing the promotional events with them like before...figures that when they finally do a clipper game im not there...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

if corey maggette shoots this ima get pissed


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

good play good shot, too bad dan missed


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Anyone at the game or watching on tv notice the guys from my old sumo club providing entertainment? Since I moved to Oceanside again, I havent been doing the promotional events with them like before...figures that when they finally do a clipper game im not there...


:lol:

i saw that


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Double overtime! Game of the year!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn damn damn AL!!!!!!!! **** !!! maaan
woahh ahahah

thats the first time the clippers have made me jump out of my seat all Year al playing with some passssssion!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

!!!!!


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Thornton is on fire! Huge slammajamma! Then the big 3!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn Al thornton 
that confidence he has IS GREAT not scared to miss


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

why the **** di dcorey maggette take that stupid shot?


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Brad Miller tried to assassinate Josh Powell!! WTF! :azdaja:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

thats right man they called a a flagrant on chris and nice call by the refs to call this play the same


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yes Brad Miller you should get that frustrated losing to the clippers you piece of **** hahaha


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Miller tries to assassinate Thornton also! He's out of control! :azdaja:

Al is icing it!


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Al Thornton!!*
:allhail:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

ahahaah Brad Miller is mad its funny


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The officiating in this is terrible (ON BOTH SIDES!)

But the Kings deserved to lose. Bad, bad loss.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Peja Vu said:


> The officiating in this is terrible (ON BOTH SIDES!)
> 
> But the Kings deserved to lose. Bad, bad loss.


Actually, now that the game is over, wanna trade your L for our W? We gotta lose like 5 more in a row now


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn it didnt even seem we had lost 6 in a row hahahah


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Al's a rookie with so much talent. Inconsistency at its finest of late, 33-12-4 a few games ago, 10 turnovers last night, awful in the first half tonight, 2-8 for 5 points. 22 points on 8-13 FG in the second half with huge play after huge play.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Good game guys... Those two horrible flagrant calls canceled eachother out. I'd like to apologize for that little baby named Brad Miller. He's just a disgrace to grownups everywhere.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Ugh. We need to lose lose lose. Not pull out come from behind victories. Anyone tried that espn mock lottery thing? On my first try, it gave us number 6, and oj mayo. On my second try, 1st pick and beasley. Top 3 finish is out of the question I think (no one will catch the terribleness of Miami, Memphis, Minnesota), but New York and Seattle who knows. Right now were at 6th worst record, with 20 wins. Seattle has 16, New York 18.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> Ugh. We need to lose lose lose. Not pull out come from behind victories. Anyone tried that espn mock lottery thing? On my first try, it gave us number 6, and oj mayo. On my second try, 1st pick and beasley. Top 3 finish is out of the question I think (no one will catch the terribleness of Miami, Memphis, Minnesota), but New York and Seattle who knows. Right now were at 6th worst record, with 20 wins. Seattle has 16, New York 18.


While you kinda want them to lose, you can't help but be encouraged by how Thornton is making a habit of really turning it on late games and playing his best ball down the stretch. That kinda stuff is what you love to see from young guys, you don't want them to get into the habit of losing games even if it may help you get a better draft pick. He's had some ridiculous finishes to games, a few leading the Clippers to victory. That dunk yesterday was insane, should've been higher than #6 on SC Top 10.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Losing on purpose is neither good for team morale or for the development of our young players (Kaman, Thornton...um...I guess that's it, but still..) It'll make players want to leave and other players not want to sign with the clippers. Plus, as we have seen numerous times in the past, a bad finish is no indication of a top 3 pick. It's called a lottery for a reason. Are we too quick to forget last off season? I would much rather play for as many wins as possible this season and at least get some confidence and growth going in some of our players.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

yamaneko said:


> Ugh. We need to lose lose lose. Not pull out come from behind victories. Anyone tried that espn mock lottery thing? On my first try, it gave us number 6, and oj mayo. On my second try, 1st pick and beasley. Top 3 finish is out of the question I think (no one will catch the terribleness of Miami, Memphis, Minnesota), but New York and Seattle who knows. Right now were at 6th worst record, with 20 wins. Seattle has 16, New York 18.


I agree we need to lose, but we can't go and be like the Heat with having 30 game losing streaks. I don't want that to happen. If we go 2-8 every 10 games, then I'd be content.

And let's not forget, Milwaukee jumped up from #6 to #1, Same with Toronto to take Bogut and Bargnani respectively, and wasn't Portland projected #7 last year and ended up with #1?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Im not saying lose on purpose. No one has ever lost on purpose other than the black socks. Im saying WE (as fans) need the team to lose lose lose, not to be winning in dramatic fashion, or any fashion at all. 

I wouldnt mind a 15 game loosing streak like the Heat. UNLIKE the heat, we have an absolute crap team. We would have an excuse. Seriously...brevin knight starting at PG? An injured kaman playing every now and then? Thomas/maggette injured all the time? Our near best player now (thornton) is someone who couldnt barely get minutes even when maggette was injured at the beginning of the year. Josh powell getting 50 minutes in a game? 

How we win at all is beyond me. Sterling is the only person around who thinks that this team could win. 15 game loosing streak would be just playing to our abilities IMO. 

Yes, 6th im "OK" with for now. But we are worse than just the 6th worst team in the nba. Why not play to our abilities (or lack there of), and incrase our chances. Sure 6th can get us 1, but 5th is better, 4th is better, and so on.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

A big win every now & then helps morale a lot, if we can pull off a couple dramatic wins, then just tank it for a few games we should be fine. I'm with qross here, 5-18 down the stretch seems like we'll be insured a decent spot.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

is it me or it seems like thornton is at his best if he's the number 1 option?


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

joser said:


> is it me or it seems like thornton is at his best if he's the number 1 option?


yea he's his best when he is the go to guy and everyone just gives him the ball and let him do work, but that kind of worries me. When EB comes back and everyone else gets healthly, can he still be good for 12-15 ppg with alot less shots? I hope so.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Think Thornton might become like MJ?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> yea he's his best when he is the go to guy and everyone just gives him the ball and let him do work, but that kind of worries me. When EB comes back and everyone else gets healthly, can he still be good for 12-15 ppg with alot less shots? I hope so.


Come on, Thornton's not going to be a 12-15 ppg scorer anymore. He's better than that. If and when Brand comes back he'll be the best player on the team, but Thornton and Brand will be 1a and 1b scoring options. Thornton can do so much more to score the ball, there's really not a whole lot he can't do. How many guys in the league can you consistently count on by just giving him the ball anywhere on the court and letting him go to work? Even with Brand, don't be surprised if Thornton leads the team in scoring especially if Brand starts out slow in his recovery. 

I'm not at all worried about Thornton scoring the ball. He's a great natural scorer, he can do everything and he's going to be fine as long as he's being patient, taking good shots and attacking the rim. I'm concerned and interested to see his progression in the other aspects of the game. His defense has got better and better over the course of the year, so has his passing/keeping the ball moving.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hobojoe said:


> Come on, Thornton's not going to be a 12-15 ppg scorer anymore. He's better than that. If and when Brand comes back he'll be the best player on the team, but Thornton and Brand will be 1a and 1b scoring options. Thornton can do so much more to score the ball, there's really not a whole lot he can't do. How many guys in the league can you consistently count on by just giving him the ball anywhere on the court and letting him go to work? Even with Brand, don't be surprised if Thornton leads the team in scoring especially if Brand starts out slow in his recovery.
> 
> I'm not at all worried about Thornton scoring the ball. He's a great natural scorer, he can do everything and he's going to be fine as long as he's being patient, taking good shots and attacking the rim. I'm concerned and interested to see his progression in the other aspects of the game. His defense has got better and better over the course of the year, so has his passing/keeping the ball moving.


i agree, if he can just improve every single part of his game, i mean really work hard this coming off season, i dont see why he cant have a huge an impact as elton did when we went on that run (a large part of it was eltons mvp type year) the only knock is ....well one game he had 10 TOs? , he needs to calm down and i hope gets rid of all these rookie jitters cuz it seems at times he gets nervous....his dribbling and ball handling is ok but he can be much better.....


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> i agree, if he can just improve every single part of his game, i mean really work hard this coming off season, i dont see why he cant have a huge an impact as elton did when we went on that run (a large part of it was eltons mvp type year) the only knock is ....well one game he had 10 TOs? , he needs to calm down and i hope gets rid of all these rookie jitters cuz it seems at times he gets nervous....his dribbling and ball handling is ok but he can be much better.....


I agree his dribbling and ball handling can get a lot better, but keep in mind that's just one game (a very bad one, turnover-wise). He's only averaging 1.5 TO/game even with those 10, not good but not bad either. He's only had more than 3 in three games this year. And on your other point, you do not have to worry about him working hard this offseason.


----------

